# Dayton 265 CFM how loud is it?



## JohnAcres (Jul 22, 2006)

I currently have two 120mm (computer) fans for ventilation in my closet, and even though together they have a cfm of about 190 they don't cool my room enough so I was thinking about getting a Dayton 265 blower. My only hesitation is that it might be loud, the loudest fan in my system is a 98CFM Globe Motors and supposively is 41dB when running at full speed, does anyone know how the blower would compare, or better yet know the dB? Would it be worth it to just get the Vortex 449 6" fan? I don't really want to use a muffler because of size contraints, I dont know how I'm going to fit a carbon filter and a muffler onto the same duct, perhaps I could wrap the activated carbon filter with sound dampering material.... thanks for any advice you can offer

I'm running 1000watt HPS in a 288 CF room but only using about 96 CF.


----------

